# Cynic's Photography Dictionary



## cgw (Nov 24, 2013)

This gave the "Laff-o-Meter" a workout:

LensRentals.com - The Cynic?s Photography Dictionary


----------



## KmH (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks. I had a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks -- really enjoyed that. A first edition of The Cynics Word Book is one of my most precious possessions.

Joe


----------



## manaheim (Nov 24, 2013)

"*Lens coating &#8212; * thin layers of of substances applied to clear glass that makes it clearer. In the 1600s people were burned at the stake for claiming things like this."

lol


----------



## mmaria (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks! enjoyed reading


----------

